

Ask HN: What are some active non-tech online communities? - anujkk

Which non-tech, non-business, non-design related communities you know about and are you active there?
======
mindcrime
<http://gallifreybase.com> \- Doctor Who fans

<http://mma.tv> \- Mixed Martial Arts

<http://www.phins.com> \- Miami Dolphins fans

<http://libertarian.reddit.com>

<http://trianglemtb.com> \- Mountain biking in the RTP, NC area

------
logn
<http://xkcd.com/802/> (Map of Internet 2)

I like 9gag. I used to go to 4chan/b/ but the community's sense of humor is
incredibly racist and sexist which gets to me. 9gag is like /b/ without all
the hate.

------
damian2000
A lot of the subreddits on reddit?

------
tnorthcutt
Metafilter

------
thejerz
Less Wrong

